
Why Did I Serve 16 Years for Murder When I Didn't Kill Anyone? - omarchowdhury
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKGy8TlGMDI
======
Someone
TLDW: felony murder
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felony_murder_rule](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felony_murder_rule))

A similar case was recently in the news as _“Police Shot Jacob Harris — Then
Charged His Friends With Murder”_ :
[https://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/news/phoenix-cops-shot-
jacob...](https://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/news/phoenix-cops-shot-jacob-harris-
charged-friends-with-murder-11319507)

------
jhabdas
Civil Law, my guess.

